

Show HN: Hacker Uses This - aartur
https://hackerusesthis.com/?hn2

======
aartur
I submitted this site some time ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9058624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9058624).
It reached front page for a short time, but was flagged by users. The changes
I've made:

\- no sign up required for listing tools and getting recommendations

\- unwanted recommendations can be removed, to make place for other
recommendations

\- a plan for a newsletter is announced

